# Next Investors



## Stockbailx (6 August 2021)

_  Ran into Sum;_ fairly decent correspondence, just a few days ago and I thought talking about there stock picks, that are fully DYOR and well explained as to what are there reasons of Investing and adding to there Portfolio. After reading there E-Book on the do's and don't s of trading small cap stocks. I found it a brilliant in-sight into trading stocks and a luxury of learning and obtaining trading knowledge especially in the small caps sector, where most of us trade...

*So on that note I promote this thread for discussing there stock portfolio and recent picks and of course your own, an excellent thread for DYOR...*

_If you haven't received an email from the *NEXT INVESTOR. *Please read and follow the *link bellow*. Excellent read and topics for beginners. Giving you the ability to obtain there research and be apart of there excellent due diligence..



			https://stocksdigital-pdfs.s3-ap-southeast-2.amazonaws.com/NI-SmallCapStocks-e-book-final-version10.2.pdf
		

_


----------



## Stockbailx (6 August 2021)

Thought I'd be the first to be apart of this thread by talking about the latest Stock Pick Pentera Minerals... *PFE

Pantera Minerals (ASXFE)* is an early stage explorer about to drill for high grade iron ore right next to billion dollar iron ore producer Mt Gibson Iron (and all their infrastructure).
 PFE just listed on the ASX this morning after raising $7.0M at 20c. PFE has a market cap of $13.95M (at 20c, undiluted), with an enterprise value of ~ $6.95M. trading @ 0.40c Today...

Its ticking all the boxers, with eight good reasons to invest and sounds like it would make for a good trade in the near future if not now.

Here is a quick summary - we will dive deeper into each point further down:

*First drilling in the next few months* - could drive a re-rating in the stock

*High grade hematite (iron ore) *- rock chip samples of 55% to 68% - these are good early signs. How much and how high grade will depend on upcoming drilling. High grades are good for beneficiation and direct shipping.

*Right next to export facilities* - no stranded deposit. 5km from deep water port and $1BN capped producer Mt Gibson Iron.

*Takeover target?* We think so, if PFE can successfully identify a high quality iron ore resource.

*Iron ore is trading around ten year highs - *increased likelihood of mergers and acquisitions during commodity super cycle.

*Tight capital structure and low EV* - Enterprise Value of $6.95M on ASX listing, with a big portion of stock in escrow (the majority of our holding is escrowed for 2 years).

*One of very few Indigenous CEOs on the ASX* -PFE has a strong relationship with the traditional land owners and has ESG credentials.

*Ex Mt Gibson Exploration manager* - he must know a good iron ore project when he sees one.


----------



## rederob (6 August 2021)

The most important sentence in @Stockybailz link is this:

*"*Above all, remember when it comes to small cap stocks – these are all risky investments, and you must* only invest what you can afford to lose."*​


----------



## Stockbailx (6 August 2021)

_*Well put *_. like everything else in this game, don't listen to others (hype) *DYOR. *Shows some good insight...But I quess it's also a *BYO.*

Interesting to see how there stocks_ pan-out. Could do with the intel.._


----------



## Stockbailx (6 August 2021)

It's a game we all play. I mean PFE has just started and they make for reasoning as to why it's a pick. i mean started just very recently @ 20c and already its @ 40c. How long ago there IPO was established I don't know. But I can only get it on a 15min chart 1month..As stated it should progress well..


----------



## aus_trader (6 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> It's a game we all play. I mean PFE has just started and they make for reasoning as to why it's a pick. i mean started just very recently @ 20c and already its @ 40c. How long ago there IPO was established I don't know. But I can only get it on a 15min chart 1month..As stated it should progress well..



Holly smokes ! One of my Speculative Stock Portfolio picks is already in their portfolio of stocks. I just read their research report on the next gen renewable energy junior Province Resources Ltd(*PRL*) and they've touched on the same investment rationale for buying the stock, great to see


----------



## peter2 (6 August 2021)

Easy to show how profitable we are by misplacing a decimal place. 



Honest mistake no doubt. 

S3 are upfront about informing readers that they make money by publicising their portfolio and providing favourable investment outlooks on the companies they invest in. 

Exercise extremely conservative risk management please.


----------



## rederob (6 August 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> It's a game we all play. I mean PFE has just started and they make for reasoning as to why it's a pick. i mean started just very recently @ 20c and already its @ 40c. How long ago there IPO was established I don't know. But I can only get it on a 15min chart 1month..As stated it should progress well..



You can get free charts by the minute:





Details of PFE share structure and equity here.


----------



## aus_trader (6 August 2021)

rederob said:


> You can get free charts by the minute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good stuff @rederob , I use tradingview as well since only End-Of-Day data is available for local sites including brokers unless you pay premium data subscription fees !


----------



## aus_trader (6 August 2021)

peter2 said:


> Easy to show how profitable we are by misplacing a decimal place.
> 
> View attachment 128620
> 
> ...



Over a 1000% before it gets off the blocks !


----------



## Stockbailx (6 August 2021)

*PRL *Top Pick of the year for the year for Next Investor, whom they this, among other interesting points about PRL in their latest email. Up 500% from when they first picked it up. Sounds like it seems to want to travel North. Interesting to see how it pans-out in the coming weeks and so on. Had this to say;

*Now the good news is…*

...that PRL seems to be emerging from its “quiet execution phase” with Managing Director Dave Frances appearing a few times on the public relation trail with a couple of video interviews in the last 48 hours that we share below.Now we know that PRL has PLENTY of cash in the bank so they don’t need to do a cap raise, so the sudden flurry of videos might signal PRL is about to emerge from its quiet execution phase and start dishing out the news. We will see over the coming weeks.

To see if it makes for a good investment at This time; ( Bottoms Up ) Lacks Volume Consistency..


----------



## Stockbailx (8 August 2021)

We added our third investment for 2021 in Iron Ore Explorer Pantera Minerals (ASX:*PFE*), and we only have a couple of months to wait before their first drilling campaign in October.
 There was a lot of trading when PFE came online but it seems to have since found a base around 35c to 40c. But we will know for sure next week as some traders may still need to leave the scene. We hope that in the lead up to drilling, the company can achieve the greatness of the band sharing the same name

*88E* had another great run this week and continues its more civilised gradual move upwards compared to its wild spike to nearly 10c and subsequent fall back to 2c in March.
 While those who invested in and held 88E during 2020, when it spent the year at ~0.8c, are pretty happy with the current share price at 4.8c, 88E continues to be a polarising story online after some people got burned trying to trade the March spike

*EMN’s* share price looked pretty interested in moving up this week closing at 71.5c as the broader market catches on to the battery metals thematic — most battery metals stocks had a good run this week. A spin-off from *VAL *doing very well with its Lithium Projects. Producing battery metals for electric cars in Europe. *EMN *sounds promising.

*BPM* announced progress on our favourite of its projects (Lead-Zinc at Hawkins) that it plans to drill before December. We are holding a relatively big position in BPM and after an initial spike it looks pretty comfortable at ~35c for the time being. As always, we expect a run up in the lead up to drilling and are patiently waiting till then.


----------



## Stockbailx (10 August 2021)

Notice on *VUL *Branching out int the Big Leagues @ Germany, Europe;

Our 2020 small cap Pick of the Year and Zero Carbon Lithium rising star *Vulcan Energy Resources (ASX:VUL)* is no longer so small, and now looks set to get even bigger. VUL just announced that a 430 year old investment bank is going to list the company on the main German stock exchange, opening them up to huge amounts of new capital by providing access to German and European institutional investors.

This is a major step in VUL’s evolution to be a more German/European story which we think is a smart thing to do given that its project is located in Germany at the heart of the EU electric vehicle market.

Opportunity for new extravagant Investors, As *VUL* expands globally in a very successful market. *VUL* shares soared last week as they seem to have it all covered if your got the bicky's..


----------



## Stockbailx (10 August 2021)

*PFE *still climbing since inception, up 10% early this morning. shows a strong backing as it moves into operations in October..


----------



## Stockbailx (10 August 2021)

Our long held investment* Tempus Resources (ASX:TMR) *has FINALLY started drilling for gold again now that the 2021 Canadian summer drilling season is here.

TMR has now completed 14 drill holes...

FOUR of these drill cores have been submitted to the assay lab for testing of gold grades…

This morning the results are back for the FIRST hole...

The main intersection of the first hole was bonanza grade with *4.00 metres at 31.2g/t gold* from 122m down-hole depth, *including 1.50m at 52.1g/t *and *0.50m at 72g/t gold.*


----------



## Stockbailx (10 August 2021)

*Los Cerros’ (ASX:LCL) *giant gold system in Colombia’s prolific Mid-Cauca Porphyry Belt just keeps on getting bigger.

The region, dotted with many multi-million ounce gold deposits, has already delivered LCL significant gold hits at its Quinchia Project, where it aims to deliver a maiden Mineral Resource at the Tesorito South prospect at around the end of the year.

LCL yesterday announced further broad zones of gold porphyry mineralisation had been identified as it continues to expand the Tesorito South porphyry discovery and open up new areas for exploration.

LCL’s latest drill hole (TS-DH270, “hole 27”) has delivered further broad zones of gold porphyry mineralisation as it continues to expand the Tesorito South porphyry discovery and open up new areas for drilling.

LCL struck gold mineralisation at depth, with assay results from drill hole 27 featuring:

36m @ 1.01g/t Au from 116m; and

72m @ 1.00g/t Au from 188m; including 6m @ 2.05g/t Au from 254m.

*This indicates that the deeper envelopes of gold mineralisation are still open and the system is much larger than previously thought.*


----------



## Stockbailx (11 August 2021)

Back in April we wrote that nickel explorer *Galileo Mining (ASX:GAL)* had *identified an EM conductor that showed similarities to Sirius’ Nova-Bollinger EM conductor* that led to a $1.8 billion nickel discovery.

Last week *we wrote that GAL had started drilling it*.

GAL has the same team that was behind Sirius. Nickel is a key electric battery metal.

Today, GAL announced that the first two drill holes to test it’s Sirius-like EM conductor intersected massive sulphide mineralisation.


----------



## Stockbailx (12 August 2021)

*AJX *Making solid gains this morning on top of announcement of, UPDATE OF SALES of there Bio-Cool Products* AJX* certainly capitalizing on the market with gains these previous weeks. Just no stopping it at this time...

Had this to say;

After 12 months in “quiet execution mode” our long term investment *Alexium International (ASX:AJX) *appears to finally be ready for a strong year of revenue growth, market expansion and news flow.

Today *AJX* announced “strong sales” of its new environmentally friendly mattress cooling product - we will cover how this news helps progress our overall investment plan for AJX in today’s commentary.

*AJX* is a US-based company which develops and sells environmentally friendly advanced performance chemicals for flame retardancy and cooling, was first added to the Next Investors portfolio at 6.5¢ in March 2020.

Certainly a good investment, due to the exposer, they have in a demanding market...


----------



## Stockbailx (13 August 2021)

Our 2021 small cap Pick of Year, *Province Resources (ASXRL) *is aiming to develop Australia’s first renewable energy powered “Green Hydrogen” project in a proposed partnership with “keen to turn green” global energy super major Total.

After spending a fair bit of time trading sideways around 13¢ after raising $18M in May, PRL finally looks ready to move upwards again.


----------



## Stockbailx (16 August 2021)

Next Investor have a new Pick...

ASXXB​*DXB* is a $46M ASX listed biotech company that has developed a treatment for inflammatory diseases, such as kidney and respiratory diseases.

*DXB’s* treatment for inflammatory kidney disease has passed Phase 1 and Phase 2 clinical trials and they just raised $20M to fund Phase 3 trials over the next 12 months - into potentially a billion dollar market.

In biotechs, a Phase 3 trial is the final phase of testing a newly developed treatment on a group of people before the drug can be approved for sale to the entire population. As a treatment for a rare disease,* DXB’s* drug qualifies for fast track approval for sale.

Passing these Phase 3 trials and being (fast track) approved to sell their kidney disease treatment is our main bet with investing in *DXB*.

*DXB’s* kidney treatment is targeting a $1 billion plus market if it passes Phase 3 trials. From there, *DXB* will either partner with a big pharma company to licence their treatment or it will get acquired.

*DXB’s* treatment also has potential applications for lung inflammation for symptoms of COVID induced pneumonia AND COVID respiratory complications.


----------



## Stockbailx (16 August 2021)

They timed there announcement well *Dimerix DXB *Up 40% this morning! to 0.335c


----------



## Stockbailx (19 August 2021)

We are invested in *Tempus Resources (ASX:TMR)* for its gold exploration project in Canada and were very pleasantly surprised this morning when TMR announced the completion of an oversubscribed capital raise at an average of slightly ABOVE the last market share price and the 15 day VWAP.
A cap raise at or above or the recent share price is pretty rare in small cap investing and very positive in our opinion.
TMR now has an extra $6.28M in the bank to accelerate drilling for the rest of the current Canadian drilling season and has welcomed some institutional investors onto the register.
The next 120 days are going to be peppered with TMR drill results, and we are hoping TMR delivers some big gold hits and a significant share price re-rate that will attract later stage institutional interest at the higher share price to fund further development.
ASX:TMR​TMR isn’t a typical early stage gold explorer. Their Elizabeth project had historical production of over 230,000 ounces of gold, and comes with a permitted, and previously producing mine, a mill, and a tailings storage facility that can be re-started if TMR proves out a decent resource size over the next few months.


----------



## Stockbailx (20 August 2021)

After what has seemed like an eternity, one of our earliest investments and long term holds has come out of a long “quiet execution mode” announcing a US federal government contract signing.

*Whitehawk (ASX:WHK),* is a US based cybersecurity technology provider servicing US federal government agencies, large corporations, right through to small businesses.

WHK was our 2019 Tech Pick of the Year. Long time readers will know that we are big believers in the long term WHK story.

Coming out with a bang in 2019, WHK had a good run through 2020 and earlier this year before reaching a peak in January. While the share price has come off its highs recently because it hasn’t released much news, the company has been quietly working on signing more big deals.

We think COVID, plus a US president change, has slowed down spending decisions in WHK’s key markets. This has seen WHK take a long time to launch new announcements… *Until this week when they announced a US$680k contract with an option for an additional US$505k.*


----------



## Stockbailx (26 August 2021)

Zero Carbon Lithium was a top performer.
Introducing Zero Carbon Copper, Nickel and Cobalt​



It’s no secret that we have been eagerly looking forward to the IPO of Vulcan’s “Zero Carbon copper, nickel and cobalt” spin out company *Kuniko (ASX:KNI) *- today we add KNI to our portfolio.
*Our latest portfolio addition is:*​ASX:KNI​Regular readers know that Vulcan went from 20¢ to around $14 on successfully progressing development of a local supply of Zero Carbon lithium for electric batteries in Europe, in close proximity to auto makers that are switching to electric and demanding ethically sourced battery materials.
While Vulcan was probably a once in a decade result, we hope that KNI can emulate just some of Vulcan’s early success in delivering Zero Carbon versions of key electric battery metals copper, nickel and cobalt - located in the mineral rich north of Europe: Norway.
Vulcan holds 26% of KNI and we like that KNI will be instantly able to leverage all the key learning and networks that Vulcan has built in the sector, including partners, offtakers, financiers, investors and advisors.
We expect KNI to open very strongly today off the back of its Zero Carbon battery metals narrative and association to Vulcan, then settle back a few days later like typically happens with most of our new portfolio additions (this is our just opinion based on our observations). *So we are going to wait until the dust settles and traders have exited, in around a week, before we share our deep dive into the 12 reasons why we invested in KNI for the long term.*
Today we will share a high level summary of KNI prior to our deep dive.
We look forward to following KNI’s journey over the next few years and sharing our opinions and commentary as long term investors on KNI’s progress, as the battery metals theme continues to play out globally, led by Europe. The majority of our holding in KNI is escrowed for 2 years (in hindsight we wish we had been escrowed like this on Vulcan…).
ASX:KNI​KNI’s 20c IPO was heavily oversubscribed, so congrats to any Vulcan holders who got an allocation. Vulcan held copper, nickel and cobalt assets in Norway but has spun them out into KNI.
While Vulcan is spinning off its Norwegian assets, it is retaining a 26% interest in KNI. This move allows Vulcan to unlock the projects’ value and inject new capital into an exciting new project and narrative that would otherwise be lost in the $1.6B Vulcan behemoth.
According to the prospectus KNI will list with ~53M shares on issue and $7.5M in the bank, giving it an enterprise value of $3.1M at 20c. ($4.3M EV full diluted with options)
KNI was created by the same team that bought you Vulcan, which has been hugely successful off the back of its Zero Carbon lithium story.
We invested in VUL at 20¢, 40¢ and then $6.50 - now trading at around $14 it’s been our most successful investment ever (we certainly don’t always get things right, but VUL was a cracker).
Quick take: KNI’s “Zero Carbon” Copper, Nickel, Cobalt projects​Here is a summary of KNI’s projects. Field studies are now underway and we expect the KNI to deliver Zero Carbon studies on all its projects in the near future.
*Skuterud *- The Skuterud tenements are in a part of Norway known for its historically important Co, Cu and Ni production — this mining district was previously the largest cobalt mining area in the world. Mining occurred from 1773 to 1898, with a total estimated production of 1 million tons with 0.1–0.3 % Co, up to 2.0 % Cu and Au up to several parts per million locally.
*Feøy – *The Southwest Norway tenements, the Feøy Project, encompass a 71km2 area across most of the Feøy islands group and the northern part of Karmøy Island. This part of Norway is known for its historically important Copper and Nickel production.
*Copper projects– *KNI’s copper projects (Vangrøfta, Undal, and Nyberget) have a long history of production. Sampling by KNI at Vangrøfta yielded up to 16.75% Copper, 3.33g/t gold and anomalous concentrations of cobalt from waste dumps.
Why battery metals? Why Europe? Why Zero Carbon?​Europe will have greater than 500 GWh battery manufacturing capacity by 2030 to supply its electric vehicle (EV) market. Every year, that requires 100,000 tonnes of cobalt, 315,000 tonnes of nickel, and 800,000 tonnes of copper… all with a low carbon (CO2) footprint.
Europe is turning green and automakers are demanding sustainable Zero Carbon battery metals — a demand that will soon be regulated. From January 2026, all lithium-ion batteries will have a carbon intensity performance class label, while from July 2027, batteries must comply with maximum carbon footprint thresholds. Any batteries not meeting the new regulation will be banned.
We think that sustainably sourced Zero Carbon versions of key battery metals Copper, Nickel and Cobalt located in Europe are going to be very well received by the market.
Preview: 12 reasons we are invested in KNI​We will share our deeper dive analysis on the 12 reasons we are long term holders of KNI, but in the meantime here is a quick summary:
"*The next Vulcan"*: Vulcan has been hugely successful on the back of its Zero Carbon Lithium story. KNI has the same team as behind Vulcan, with VUL remaining 25.85% shareholders in KNI. The KNI narrative has powerful tailwinds.
*Our top investment thematic:* Ethical, sustainable locally sourced battery metals in Europe is our top long term investment theme. As the world works towards zero carbon emissions, new investment opportunities like KNI are emerging.
*Zero Carbon copper, nickel and cobalt*: Investment exposure to 3 key battery metals in one company. Like lithium for Vulcan, battery metals projects such as these are attracting increasing investment in the region, especially if they are sustainable and environmentally friendly. We will cover each KNI project in detail and how they will be Zero Carbon.
*Located in mineral-rich Norway:* The projects are in close proximity to European vehicle makers that are seeking Zero Carbon EV and Li-ion battery ingredients. Norway’s electricity is almost 100% renewable, so these projects have the potential to be carbon neutral.
*Historically producing projects: *These are not greenfields projects. We know the mineralisation is there as they come with extensive mining histories that are still to be analysed with modern technology.
*Impressive management team and board: *The KNI team’s experience and connections (including the same Chairman as Vulcan) are too great to be summarised here, but will be covered in our follow up deep dive in a week or so.
*Platform to expand land holdings and projects*: Management is open to acquiring further projects that could bring a huge uplift in KNI. KNI’s network would support this as would its team as good people attract good projects.
*Busy work program* is now underway leading up to the Norwegian winter across its three project areas.
*Leverage off the global networks built by Vulcan*: Having spun off from Vulcan, the KNI team has established relationships and access to potential offtakers, major investors, bankers, technology, and advisors.
*Cap structure leveraged to growth*: Low number of shares on issue (~53M million), with VUL retaining one-quarter, meaning that the capital structure is leveraged to success. There are minimal options on issue to dilute shareholders' positions.
*Aiming to be best in class ESG:* we expect KNI to continuously disclose its Environment, Social and Governance to investors and stakeholders, to attract large ESG funds in the future.
*Scandinavia is mineral rich* and highly supportive of clean energy projects and positioned to support Europe’s desire to have an autonomous and carbon neutral economy.
Our expected Company Milestones for KNI​Here are the company milestones we want to see KNI deliver over the next 12 to 18 months - we have borrowed a few of the early milestones that VUL delivered at the start of its journey:


----------



## Stockbailx (26 August 2021)

*KNI  *shooting through the roof today.  Up a whopping 36% this morning and climbing bidding from around 80c to $1.05c. makes for an excellent concept being a spin off from* VUL *using and learning their trade...Announced today, exploration on the way @ Skuterud and Vangrofta Projects...


----------



## Sean K (27 August 2021)

Ref KNI's please explain:

I didn't realise S3 Consort owned Next Investors. That explains A LOT!! Not just here, but in quite a few stocks I follow.


----------



## Stockbailx (27 August 2021)

ASX:AJX​We are expecting an eventful 12 months for AJX after holding the stock for well over a year now. We invested for the third time in July after seeing a “change in substantial holder notice” announcing that private equity firm Colinton Capital was buying more AJX shares on market — Colinton now own ~12% of AJX.

We are impressed with AJX’s chemical science/tech, and since AJX has been quietly working with Colinton for the last 12 months to help commercialise its intellectual property, we expected that progress to be reflected in AJX’s latest financials.

Today *AJX announced its annual results* and we are very happy to see the first signs of commercial progress coming through:

*Revenues are up 19.7%

Costs are down by 76%

US$7.26M revenue (previously US$6.01M) 

US$1.445M loss (previously US$6.125M)

US$2.9M in the bank plus US$1.3M in receivables*


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 August 2021)

kennas said:


> Ref KNI's please explain:
> 
> I didn't realise S3 Consort owned Next Investors. That explains A LOT!! Not just here, but in quite a few stocks I follow.
> 
> View attachment 129481




legal and professional ramping devices should be expected within what is likely to be Aus's largest ever bull run


----------



## The Triangle (30 August 2021)

Are any of the s3 consortium pics actually genuinely successful (you know...make a profit...) Or all they just more advanced pump groups? Like all pumps...  Its about when to get in and out.  Typically difficult to do if you do not have inside info.  









						S3 Consortium Publishing Misleading Returns About Oneview (ASX:ONE)
					

S3 Consortium says that they bought shares in Oneview (ASX:ONE) at 8 cents but actually they paid 6 cents per share.




					arichlife.com.au
				




A good article about stockbailz masters above.  I'm now completely off LCL...  If management need to engage promoters for the success of a mining company then I'll pass.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

The Triangle said:


> I'm now completely off LCL...  If management need to engage promoters for the success of a mining company then I'll pass.




Yeah, I'm not sure exactly what they for them. I saw they were issued shares for what I thought was part of the capital raising and actually googled them at the time to see who they were, but what exactly did they do for LCL? Not getting a warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Are any of the s3 consortium pics actually genuinely successful (you know...make a profit...) Or all they just more advanced pump groups? Like all pumps...  Its about when to get in and out.  Typically difficult to do if you do not have inside info.




Email to LCL:

Hello LCL,

I’m a very small shareholder in LCL and was recently interested in the 12 Aug ann of the proposed issue of shares to S3 Consortium for the provision of marketing services valued at $220,000.

Can you please confirm exactly what they have done for these services?

I would like to point out the market’s scepticism of S3 Consortium’s role in the market and the understanding that they are a ‘pump and dump’ type organisation whereby they are employed to promote stocks through their publication Next Investors, who advise punters to buy stocks through their newsletters and regularly see the stock price of who they pump rise dramatically.

Questions are being raised as to whether S3 Consortium are actually operating ethically and whether they should hold an AFSL.

https://arichlife.com.au/s3-consortium-publishing-misleading-returns-about-oneview-asxone/

I note they were involved with the most recent pump and dump of KNI which was heavily promoted by Next Investor and engaged S3 for promotional services also. 

If you could identify what ‘investor relations and marketing services’ S3 have provided that would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
kennas


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

More in the AFR on the KNI rock show here:


----------



## Sean K (30 August 2021)

WOW, this goes back to 2014, at least!


----------



## Stockbailx (30 August 2021)

Certainly a case of Pick of the bunch, they have there Losers amounst there Winners. I like looking at the idea of Investing in the long term rather then the pump and dump attitute.  88E a good eg of a losers, shinking on high pockets of volumes, but just can't get it up! KNI an excellent eg of Profit Compound well situated for the Mega Bucks in a futuristic  business going gang busters VUL in Europe as KNI join in the prosperity Shooting out of the gates of hell and maintaining its composer. Up again today and all together up over 200% in a few days. Deafinantly a good investment on the day and into the future. Taking chunks out of the money tree!...

Had this to say;


📰* This week on Next Investors*
As mentioned, *Kuniko (ASX:KNI) *was the standout performer of the Next Investors portfolio this week. Shares in the Vulcan Energy spinout listed on the ASX on Tuesday after a heavily oversubscribed IPO, before the stock ended the day up 325% from its 20c listing price.
But that was far from the end of the action for KNI this week. While Wednesday was relatively quiet, Thursday saw the stock jump from its 80c opening price to as high as $3.60 per share after announcing that exploration was underway at its Norwegian battery metals projects.
📰 *Introducing Kuniko (ASX:KNI): Zero Carbon Copper, Nickel and Cobalt*
*Alexium International (ASX:AJX)* released its annual results yesterday, demonstrating that its commercialisation strategy is starting to deliver. Over the year, AJX realised key commercial and product-line milestones that significantly expand its market opportunities and establish new revenue streams.
Revenues were up 20% for the year, while costs were down a massive 76% — positive trends that we expect will continue to ramp up over the next few quarters as AJX continues executing on its growth strategy in FY2022.
📰*AJX financials released early: the progress is in numbers & more announcements to come says CEO*

*Vulcan Energy (ASX:VUL)* announced on Monday that it has appointed Europe’s biggest bank by assets, BNP Paribas, to help with its Bankable Feasibility Study and structuring project finance to build its Zero Carbon Lithium project.
VUL has already signed multiple offtakes agreements for its Zero Carbon Lithium with battery maker LG Chem and auto-giant Renault, plus a rumoured offtake MoU with another auto-giant, Stellantis.
We also reported that German research house, Alster, has released a new research report with a VUL price target of $19.50. You can read more and find a link to that report here:
📰*VUL appoints project finance advisor BNP Paribas. Alster upgrades VUL price target (again) to $19.50*
🗣️ Quick takes on key portfolio company events this week:​*WhiteHawk (ASX:WHK)*
Almost nine months into his presidency, it is clear that cybersecurity is a priority for Joe Biden’s administration as it works closely with the public and private sector to address concerns. Biden held talks with some of the USA’s leading technology companies this week to address cybersecurity deficiencies — a “core national security challenge” for the US.
After the meeting, the White House announced that Google had committed to invest $10 billion in cybersecurity over the next five years, while Microsoft said it would invest $20 billion over the same period.
We think that WHK is well placed to take advantage of the growing urgency around cybersecurity protocols in the US.
*Read more on Biden’s meeting here and watch his speech on Wednesday:*

*Time to address comments about us in news and social media.*

The more we have been succeeding with our long term stock selections, the more new subscribers we are getting, and many are providing us positive feedback.

But in recent months, we also seem to be attracting some negative attention and comments across media, social media, reddit, stock chat rooms etc from people who don’t understand our service.

While some of it has been constructive and we have used it to improve our service - our policy has been to NOT publically respond to any of the uninformed, unconstructive comments in order to “not give them any more oxygen”.


----------



## Stockbailx (30 August 2021)

Our 2021 Tech Pick of the Year *Oneview Healthcare (ASX:ONE)* hosted an investor briefing this morning to talk about their results from the first six months of the year and to provide guidance on what to expect over the next six months.

We sat in on the briefing and will today provide our key takeaways. You can *watch a recording of the 30 minute investor briefing call here*.

ONE delivered everything they said they would in the first six months of 2021, including the launch of its cloud platform, first new sale of its cloud platform, migration of a large client to cloud and onboarding of key channel partners Samsung and Microsoft.

This has set ONE up for the next six months of revenue growth.

While revenue was up a modest (as expected) 13% in the first half, looking ahead, *ONE forecast revenue to increase by 100% over the coming six months to reach €10.4M (A$16.79M),* which for us was the most interesting number from the presentation.

We also note that on *page 14 of ONE’s interim financial reports* that 54% of revenue is now coming out of the USA, which is a key (and very big) market where we want to see ONE continue to capture market share.


----------



## Stockbailx (1 September 2021)

Pantera looking solid up 25 points today *PFE*

had this to say;

Early stage explorer *Pantera Minerals (ASXFE)* is set to drill for high grade iron ore right next to billion dollar iron ore producer Mt Gibson Iron (and all their infrastructure).

PFE will be using a helicopter to fly a custom built “heli-portable” drill rig to site, which is much faster than trucking it through the hilly, remote terrain.

Today, PFE announced that a bespoke heli-portable diamond drill rig has been built and will be dropped at the exploration site by helicopter within weeks. Now with the final drilling permits expected within a few weeks, PFE says it will begin its first ever drill campaign by the end of the month, with results shortly after.


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

They have high hopes for this company investing in cyper space really anything in it. They have high regards for the company. Putting their dimes into into it for the past 2 or years, with no real providence, revealing the company ranging for the past 8 months, Personally i couldn.t see this one getting it up. Have to wait and see.

had this to say; 


*WhiteHawk Ltd (ASX:WHK)* is a US based cybersecurity technology company servicing US federal government agencies, large corporations, right through to small businesses.
WHK today announced that it has entered into a co-sell agreement with Dun & Bradstreet’s Public Sector Solutions business regarding Cyber Risk and Vulnerability Reporting.
We have been invested in WHK since early 2019 — it was the first investment in our current portfolio.
WHK hasn’t delivered as many announcements as we were all hoping for this year, which has seen short term investors lose interest and the WHK share price come off from its Jan/Feb highs in the 35¢ to 45¢ range, to recently trade under 20¢.
But the past few weeks have seen a number of announcements from WHK, including a material lift in half year revenue, suggesting that WHK could soon be back on investors’ radars.
ASX:WHK​WHK’s newly announced co-sell deal is with Dun & Bradstreet, a leading global provider of business decisioning data and analytics. Its Public Sector Solutions business includes global government organisations, government-controlled enterprises, higher education and healthcare markets, and government-focused businesses (integrators, contractors, advisories).
A quick google shows:


----------



## Stockbailx (17 September 2021)

‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌







Uranium is Back - and GTR is Finally Coming Good​


We have been holding our uranium exploration stock *GTi Resources (ASX:GTR)* since late-April 2020.
We added GTR to the Next Investors portfolio almost 18 months ago when the uranium price went on a run. However, the uranium price rise wasn’t sustained - it cooled off and traded sideways over the next year, as did GTR’s share price.
After patiently holding onto our GTR shares in the hope that the uranium price would continue its rise, it finally has, and the timing of GTR’s new uranium acquisition in the USA just before the uranium price run is spot on.
This is a good example of the importance of having patience when investing, to hold and wait for a sector to fire up. Another example of this is our investment in lithium (via Vulcan) back when the lithium price was in the doldrums and no one was interested in lithium stocks.
Patient holding has paid off with our early investment in GTR now. Of course, in hindsight, we wish we had been investing in more uranium stocks over the last 12 months but you can’t win them all. We do have positions providing exposure to a few other key investment themes, and will wait patiently for those markets to heat up too.
But for now, the market gods say it is the time for uranium and we see plenty of upside ahead for GTR if the uranium price keeps going up AND if they deliver some exploration success over the next few months of their campaign (for which they are already fully funded).
New readers should be aware that we have been invested in GTR for nearly 18 months and now that the uranium price is running hot, there could be increased volatility in the share price over the next few months. Also remember that exploration is a very risky investment.
GTR recently announced the acquisition of new uranium assets in Wyoming. We had originally invested in GTR as we liked its existing Utah uranium assets, which GTR still holds, but our expectations for the company are even better now.
The uranium price is surging, the new uranium assets are impressive, and GTR has multiple near term exploration and drilling catalysts lined up. For those reasons we recently increased our position in GTR and plan to invest further by participating in the upcoming rights issue next week.
The terms of the GTR rights issue are as follows: Anyone recorded as a GTR shareholder on *WEDNESDAY 22ND SEPTEMBER* can subscribe for 1 new GTR share at 1.5c for every 8 GTR shares they hold PLUS get 1 option for every 4 new shares subscribed, option exercisable at 3c expiring in 3 years - with the share price where it is we plan to take up our full allocation.
The prospectus is due to be lodged tomorrow, with a record date of 22nd September — meaning that investors need to be holding GTR shares on this day to participate


----------



## Stockbailx (18 September 2021)

Next Investor talking up the Uranium Sector, Stock GTR their fovorite to win that race. Uranium, as a commodity, coming into its own. With the likes SPROTT, Uranium Trust, driving the commodity into a frenzy. Buying out supply and putting the Uranium Demand into a head spin. I got my money on this Uranium Market. Still got a long way to go with Uranium, If they don't make bombs with the crap, it can go a long way. (clean energy)

Aside from VUL raising a whopping $200M and then trading $72M of volume on Friday before its entry to the ASX 300 next week... uranium continues to be the story of the moment.
The uranium price is up 60% in the last two weeks in what has been dubbed by many as the “uranium squeeze” led by the Sprott *physical uranium trust*, an investment fund that is buying up and holding physical uranium in anticipation of growing demand, driving up the price.
The uranium squeeze appears to be contagious with hedge funds and family offices said to be joining in buying physical uranium, and a lot of financial players are increasingly interested in uranium, from the Middle East to Singapore and Hong Kong.
As *Bloomberg reported* this morning, the world’s biggest uranium miner, Kazakhstan’s *Kazatomprom*, is in talks to directly supply the Sprott Physical Uranium Trust, according to its chief commercial officer, Askar Batyrbayev. He added that in addition to Sprott, there’s further competition for the Kazahk producer’s supplies, with *Kazatomprom* also in talks with China to help build the country’s strategic stockpiles -- designed to hold 23,000 tons by 2026.
(*Side note*: start doing some reading on the *resources potential in Kazakhstan*. We are working on a new investment in that country for later this year/early next year… is nice!)
We think the sudden interest to corner the physical uranium market is because uranium is starting to become widely accepted as a potential fuel for clean energy COMBINED with years of chronic under investment in exploration and development while nobody cared about uranium over the last 10 years.
Again a huge congratulations to those that were invested in and long term holding uranium stocks while they were out of favour - hats off to you and well done, especially to those out there sharing their research in their high conviction investments (CP, MC).
Our little *uranium explorer GTR* has been lifted in the uranium excitement like a kite in a hurricane. GTR expects to be drilling before Christmas so the next few months will be interesting to watch, especially if the uranium bull run has legs. GTR just released the prospectus for their rights issue.


----------



## Stockbailx (2 February 2022)

The Next Investor, have invested in a wide range of stocks, since early 2020. I took the liberty of creating their portfolio to see how good there investment modal is. They have a unique style in trading looking at the bigger picture holding stocks for the long term. Of course reality needs to kick in and did they purchase these stocks when they say they did, at that price. There portfolio appears successful, as I have purchased there stocks at the same time, for the same price as a $20,000 investment each. According to my portfolio they still have done very well and doing. Receive positive good news on frequent occasions, updating there stocks potential. All in all a good breed of trading...


----------



## Sean K (2 February 2022)

They put out a ramp about LCL today and it went up 20%. 

However, LCL paid S3 Consortium about $250K in shares last year for 'promotional service'.

S3 owns NI....


----------

